# what t is best for a beginner?



## aj_0121 (Nov 26, 2007)

i want a t id never ever hold it though kind of give me the creeps i know your not suppose to hold them anyway but what t would be best and what would be the best up?anyone got any set up to show me basically what you need im looking to get one on the weekend!!


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

I would say chille rose


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i have heard a chillie rose is a good starter spider


----------



## aj_0121 (Nov 26, 2007)

are they normally calm?not aggresive?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

either chile rose or curly hair or any other grammostola (SP) is good

chiles are very docile and calm most of the time and are the ultimate begginer species


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i would say Brachypelma vagans or Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Chilli rose Red kneed are probs your best bet i got my 1st T 2 day i is at pink toe but ino about about T's but its probs best to start off with a easyer T : victory:

Josh


----------



## patsyking (Dec 28, 2007)

Definately a chile rose or a mexican red knee.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Anything from the grammostola or brachypelma families are good beginners spiders. I just got ma first T last week and got an adult chile rose (If you want to see pics look in the invert section and thread is called pics of charlotte) and she's gorgeous and really calm! I held her on sat night and she was really calm and slow! So my vote would be to get a chile rose!


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've heard people say the chile rose is a really boring spider.

Some go as far as calling it a pet rock.
But I think there relatively docile,and easy to care for.

Brachypelma albopilosum (curly hair) is another good one.


----------



## linzys-snakes (Oct 18, 2007)

i like (Cyclosternum fasciatum) costa rican tiger rump
im unsure on there behaviour but they look nice


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

chile rose, mexican red knee or pink toe. we have these at ravin reptiles (kidderminster) got a stunning red knee in at the min, special offer on her and full set up.


----------

